# Looking for club or lease 2012-2013



## Wolfeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking to lease from 100 to 300 acres. Prefer creek or ponds on property. Hogs a plus also. Richmond,burke,jefferson,glascock or warren counties.

Also looking for club in same counties with ratio of 75 to 100 acres per member.  I have disc harrow and atv along with strong back and believe that the more work you do the better the club will be.


I am an army veteran with plenty of experience with proper use of firearms and firearm safety. I will leave the property better than I found it and will respect the privacy and rules of land owner and bordering land owners.

Please PM with info. Thank you and God bless.


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## timber ghost (Jan 12, 2012)

http://smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com/

We are in Richmond county just at the Burke county line.


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 25, 2012)

TTT. Would consider Bow only club or lease in same counties.


----------



## Wolfeee (Feb 14, 2012)

Also Jenkins,Screven and Washington counties. Looking for lease or club. Prefer gun club or lease but would do a bow only lease or club.


----------



## killa86 (Feb 15, 2012)

hey wolfee look at Bigten's club in warren county on the looking for land forum here.  He has some phenominal property. if times were a little better i would be in.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com
__________________


----------



## Wolfeee (Mar 14, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Wolfeee (May 2, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Wolfeee (May 22, 2012)

TTT. Still looking..............


----------

